# Mehrwert-SMS



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo
laut meiner Mobilfunkrechnung soll ich am 5.1.2010 eine SMS an diese nummer 01401582 verschickt haben, die 1 sekunde anscheinend gedauert hat und ca. 5€ kostet. 
Erstens kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern irgendeine SMS verschickt zu haben und was ist dass für eine Nummer. Als Kategorie ist Mehrwert SMS angegeben und der Anbieter ist O2(Drillisch-Telecom). Was kann ich jetzt überhaupt machen?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2010)

*Gleiches Problem mit Mehrwert-SMS*

Hi,

exakt das gleiche bei mir, nur am 24.01.2010. In der Januar-Rechnung steht zusätzlich die gleiche Mehrwert-SMS mit einem Dezember-Termin, jeweils 5 Euro brutto.

Ich betreibe die SIM-Karte an einem Apple iPhone. Vielleicht eine Abzocker-App?

Gruß
Hagen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass es sich um Jamba handelt. Wahrscheinlich hattet ihr einen 30-Tage-Testzugang. Fox Mobile hatte offensichtlich Probleme mit einigen Kündigungen. Ich hatte schon vor Wochen reklamiert, dass ich keine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten habe. Fox Mobile hatte sich prompt entschuldigt, mitgeteilt, dass die Abbuchung von 5 Euro nicht mehr zu verhindern wäre und gebeten, eine Bankverbindung für die Erstattung mitzuteilen. Gruß wzech


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*

Abzocker-Apps gibt es aber auch: Bubblewrap z.B.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60735-die-rueckkehr-der-dialer.html#post302647


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*

Hi,
danke für die Antworten. bin der threadstarter. Ja ich hatte eine 30 tage testversion.
Aber ich hatte eigentlich von Jamba eine Kündigungsbestätigung.
Muss mal bei denen anrufen oder so!
Mfg
Mr.X


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*

war bei mir das selbe mit der mehrwert-sms.
genion-l nachfolger bei eteleon bestellt.
Kündigung von jamba wurde auch recht spät bestätigt, deshalb dachte ich schon dieses jamba-flex paket gebucht zu haben, abwohl über brief UND fax fristgerecht gekündigt wurde.
dann kam jedoch die entwarnung:
->nach mehreren kontaktmails und anrufen, wurde mir die kündigung bestätigt und ich gebeten meine kontodaten anzugeben, um den fehlbetrag auf meinem konto gutzuschreiben.
Also: an jamba wenden und ihr bekommt den betrag wieder, die kündigungsbestätigung wurde übrigens auch per brief an mich gesendet....das ganze aber nach der frist.
keine ahnung ob das eine masche ist, aber nachhaken ist sicherlich nicht die schlechteste idee.
Nachtrag: das ganze hat nichts mit eteleon selbst zu tun, das paket wird hinzugebucht und muss gekündigt werden!
bei eteleon bekommt man auf seine mails schnell antworten und der service war auch immer zügig, freundlich und beratend.
schreibt, wenn ihr nicht weiter wisst an eteleon, die sagen euch auch was zu tun ist!
MFG.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*

Mir ist das gleiche mit diesem Saftladen passiert. Habe über eteleon einen Vertrag gemacht mit einem gratis Testmonat dieser Jamba gesichte, die ich nie nutzte. Habe dann fristgemäß die Kündigung hingeschickt, da ich kein Interesse an 24 Monaten dieses Dienstes habe. Habe leider nie eine Bestätigung bekommen und dachte die Kündigung läuft. Allerdings wurden mir jetzt die ersten Beträge abgebucht und auf Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt es wäre nie eine Kündigung eingegangen. Meiner Meinung ist sie aus irgendwelchen Gründen in diesem Laden in den Papierkorb gewandert. Jetzt ist meine Frage, wie kann ich in diesem Fall weiter vorgehen... Wer hat hier schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Gibt es Möglichkeiten die Nummer 01401582, die monatlich durch einen Mehrwertdienst meine Handyrechnung belastet einfach sperren zu lassen?

An alle diejenigen die vorhaben einen Handyvertrag mit einem Zusatz Dienst von Fox Media Destribution abzuschließen, denen kann ich davon nur abraten! Dieser Laden ist die reinste Abzocke. Man muss sehr großes Glück haben um überhaupt eine Antwort auf eine Mail zu bekommen, Telefonkontakt ist auch nicht möglich. Briefe die ohne Einschreiben gesendet werden gehen verloren.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*

ich habe gerade ein gleiches Problem  wie ihr gehabt.Ich habe mich schon lang eine Kündigung geschickt und hab bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung erhalten.Glaube aber es schon gut läuft...leider nicht so, musste für diesen Monat fast 10 Eur für Jamba bezahlen... ärgerlich...Ich möchte mal fragen, mit welcher Emailaddresse und Telefonnr. kann ich dann Email an Eleteon schreiben bzw. anrufen, damit ich das Geld wiederzurückbekommen kann.
Vielen Dank im voraus und mfg.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für die Antworten. bin der threadstarter. Ja ich hatte eine 30 tage testversion.
> Aber ich hatte eigentlich von Jamba eine Kündigungsbestätigung.
> Muss mal bei denen anrufen oder so!
> ...



Könnten Sie mir bitte sagen, mit welche telefonnr. kann ich mal anrufen?
Mfg.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2010)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> meine Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass es sich um Jamba handelt. Wahrscheinlich hattet ihr einen 30-Tage-Testzugang. Fox Mobile hatte offensichtlich Probleme mit einigen Kündigungen. Ich hatte schon vor Wochen reklamiert, dass ich keine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten habe. Fox Mobile hatte sich prompt entschuldigt, mitgeteilt, dass die Abbuchung von 5 Euro nicht mehr zu verhindern wäre und gebeten, eine Bankverbindung für die Erstattung mitzuteilen. Gruß wzech



Bei welcher Telefonnr. oder Emailaddresse kann ich dann reklamieren?Ich habe schon eine Kündidung mit Einschreiben geschickt, bekomme aber noch keine Bestätigung und musste für diesen Monat 10 Eur bezahlen :-(((
Vielen Dank und Grüße.


----------



## Hilfreich (27 Januar 2011)

*Nicht unterkriegen lassen!*

Mehrwert SMS-Zielnummer 01402437-Dauer 00:00:01-Abbuchung alle 7 Tage-€ 4,99-
Nichts dergleichen wurde von mir abgeschlossen. Da ich dankbar bin auf diesen Seiten Hilfe gefunden zu haben, möchte ich dazu auch gerne Hilfestellung leisten, für die, die ebenfalls von dieser Abzocke betroffen sind.

Dahinter steht: Fox Mobile Distribution GmbH, Karl-Liebknecht-Str. 5, 10178 Berlin, Faxnummer: 01805/52622744.
Schlichtes Schreiben fertig machen, mit sofortiger Wirkung darum bitten, dass der "Mehrwert-SMS"-Service eingestellt werden soll und um Rücküberweisung (auf sein Konto bei der Hausbank) bitten.

Es wird Ihnen ein Schreiben vom Jamba Customer Service zugehen, dass Sie die Kündigung akzeptieren, jedoch: "Ein Anspruch auf Rückerstattung der zu Recht abgerechneten Beträge besteht daher nicht. Als Zeichen unseres Entgegenkommens-jedoch ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht-erklären wir uns bereit Ihrem Konto ein Guthaben von € 15,00 aufzubuchen, welches für spätere Bestellungen genutzt werden kann...Zur Annahme unseres Kulanzangebotes bitten wir um schriftliche Bestätigung." 

Toller Trick.
Mit dem bitte erneut aufgesetzten Schreiben mit deren Erklärung nicht einverstanden erklären...es wurde kein Jamba Top Sparabo zu 4,99 gebucht...es wurde bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht ein Klingelton oder sonstiges heruntergeladen...
Nochmals auf die Rücküberweisung pochen...

ERGEBNIS:
Alle abgebuchten Beträge wurden mir anstandslos zurücküberwiesen.

Also, es kostet Zeit, aber auch Ihr Geld. Es ist derart unverschämt, dass sich Firmen wie die Fox Mobile Group mit solcher Abzocke dumm und dusselig verdienen. Wer noch Fragen hat, ich bin jederzeit gerne behilflich. Viel Glück.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Mehrwert-SMS*

Hallo,

danke für deinen Beitrag.Ich habe gleich 2 sogenannte Mehrwertdienste auf
meine Rechnung gefunden und bin mir ganz sicher das ich bei jamba nix dergleichen 
bestellt habe.Ich hoffe das ich aus dieser Abzocke rauskomme?

Danke für die Tipps.



Tabbi


----------

